# General > Classified Marketplace >  Crashblades

## crashdive123

The latest two I made are available individually, or as a pair.  If you are interested, contact me via PM.

The first -  saw blade (most likely 1095 steel) with stabilized Cocabola scales and Crashpaw mosaic pin.  The sheath has barbed wire tooling.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The second - saw blade (most likely 1095) with denim Crashcarta scales and Crashpaw mosaic pin.  The sheath is covered in tanned cod fish.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## slowcamaro

I've been watching your work progress, two more beautiful knives. PM sent.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh my gosh those are gorgeous!  Now I'm drooling.  See what you made me do?  That is sooo not lady like.

----------


## nell67

Crash,the only thing sweeter than looking at the pics you post of your knives,is holding one in your hand,I am honored to have one,and anyone who purchases one of your knives are in for a treat!  Love them they are gorgeous!

----------


## BENESSE

+1 Nell.
Too beautiful to use...have to figure out the best purpose.

----------


## crashdive123

The Cocabola handled knife is no longer available.

Edit:  Both knives have been sold.

----------


## kyratshooter

> +1 Nell.
> Too beautiful to use...have to figure out the best purpose.


You ladies can frame your Crashblade in a shadowbox or set them out on the coffee table, I use mine for what it was intended.  Crashblades are workhorses.

----------


## Sparky93

> You ladies can frame your Crashblade in a shadowbox or set them out on the coffee table, I use mine for what it was intended.  Crashblades are workhorses.


Ditto......

----------


## BENESSE

> You ladies can frame your Crashblade in a shadowbox or set them out on the coffee table, I use mine for what it was intended.  Crashblades are workhorses.


Whatever happened to "the right tool for the job", "not one knife to do it all", etc, etc. ?
You boys gotta know that someone is paying attention.

----------


## jake abraham

very nice!!!!!

----------


## kyratshooter

> Whatever happened to "the right tool for the job", "not one knife to do it all", etc, etc. ?
> You boys gotta know that someone is paying attention.


My crashblade is a smaller model of the bushcraft type.  Between it and a pocket knife with 1" and 2" blades I can do most of my woods work.  The rest is handled by various axe type objects, large and small.

----------

